# Christmas in Dubai



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys

Just wondering what Christmas is like in Dubai?

Does the spirit of Christmas touch the souls of the Arabs? Do they become warmer and friendlier?

Or is it Ba Humbug to you?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Apart from all government offices being open throughout (imagine having to go to court on Christmas Day to sort out your rent dispute...); the malls compete for who can have the biggest and trashiest Christmas tree and the most Filipino "Santa’s little helpers". Then there's the hotels charging obscene amounts of cash for an all you can eat and drink buffet aka a dumping ground for the odd bits left over from Tuesday and Wednesday nights. 
It's fun, most of the Arabs I know are relatively jovial about the whole thing, in other words they'll only flash you twice on the SZR instead of 8 times whilst trying to insert an enema in your exhaust pipe. At 120kph, whilst trying to Bluetooth the poor blonde woman in the Prado he passed a kilometer ago.

Christmas? Love it!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Apart from all government offices being open throughout (imagine having to go to court on Christmas Day to sort out your rent dispute...); the malls compete for who can have the biggest and trashiest Christmas tree and the most Filipino "Santa’s little helpers". Then there's the hotels charging obscene amounts of cash for an all you can eat and drink buffet aka a dumping ground for the odd bits left over from Tuesday and Wednesday nights.
> It's fun, most of the Arabs I know are relatively jovial about the whole thing, in other words they'll only flash you twice on the SZR instead of 8 times whilst trying to insert an enema in your exhaust pipe. At 120kph, whilst trying to Bluetooth the poor blonde woman in the Prado he passed a kilometer ago.
> 
> Christmas? Love it!


Guess the ghosts of Christmas past, present & future will be visiting Amjan this year


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As I was just saying to my accountant Bob Cratchit and his vertically challenged son Timothy the other day....


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

hey guys i love your sense of humour!

Guess its true then arabs are not warm and friendly - what a pity!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

NATS said:


> hey guys i love your sense of humour!
> 
> Guess its true then arabs are not warm and friendly - what a pity!


Mostly they are Nats, don't worry, it's just for fun....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

NATS said:


> hey guys i love your sense of humour!
> 
> Guess its true then arabs are not warm and friendly - what a pity!


Arabs here are really nice, good to see Arab women treated so well too. Learning a little of the language will help you in leaps and bounds with the Emiratis but either way I've found everyone so far to be really polite and helpful.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A few words that'll help are (phonetically written)
Inshallah (this literally mans if God wills it but is usually said when there is absolutely no chance of it happening, eg, Your etisalat line will be installed next tuesday at 2pm. Inshallah).
Salam allay cum (General "hello", you reply allay cum salam)
Mafi Muscallah (no problem, read as in Inshallah)


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

*Marharba*



crazymazy1980 said:


> Arabs here are really nice, good to see Arab women treated so well too. Learning a little of the language will help you in leaps and bounds with the Emiratis but either way I've found everyone so far to be really polite and helpful.



Crazy what are they like at the airports?


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Andy all I'll be saying is Ana Asif think it means I'm sorry or I'll hit the markets and malls and ask Cost Bekum lmfao


----------

